# Time delay



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

How long is the time delay for the competition winner to show. It has shown 'February winner' for several hours but still showing January photos. As it did the same thing last month I assume this is normal.

I would just like to know how long that delay is plz.


And in case it hasn't been seen, there is spam in the 'recent posts' under "Using the Horse Forum".


----------

